# Cheap dry fertilizer?



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I've heard buying it dry is cheaper because it isn't diluted with water. The ones I saw suggested were KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, and CSM + B. 

If KNO3 adds nitrogen is it really needed? Doesn't fish waste add nitrogen?

Since KH2PO4 adds phosphorus how much should be used? Don't want tons of algae.

KH2PO4 adds potassium so is K2SO4 needed?

How much CSM + B should be used?

And where do you buy this stuff?:fish9:
Planted Aquarium Products | CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums Does this place have reasonable prices?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check here Welcome To The Home Of The Best Aquarium Regulator He sells dry ferts, and has some good info on them and how to dose.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I have some CSM+B I can share if you want to try it.It says to add it once a week, but I add it daily.I add 30 ml in my 29 gallon,lol.But its heavily planted so it gets used up.I have also P2SO4 I can send.I add about 10 mls of it to my tank daily.(Potassium Phosphate)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you running a hi-tech setup with CO2? If not, you may not need all of this. If it is not a high tech setup I'd go to aquariumfertilizer.com and order their macro/micro mixture and dose it once a week. It has everything your plants will need and will last you about 2yrs. Better than anything you can get out of a liquid fert.

If you are already high tech and going to dose daily, I would forget K2SO4 and just dose gh booster once a week. Price difference between the two linked sites are minimal. I tried buying one item from Rex and he never sent the item or answered an email...even after making sure I followed his very particular instructions on what he needed from me. I buy my stuff from green leaf. I would also go to the TPT forum and read about EI dosing before you get started.


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I haven't actually gotten my plants yet because I want to make sure I have everything and that it will work first. I want to have enough light to grow most or all plants but not so much light that it needs added co2 and tons of fertilizer. I'm not sure if I have enough light for that or not so I'll start a new thread about that. 


The macro/micro mixture looks like what I need, thanks.


----------

